# How did I create this effect?



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of years ago I was practicing air brushing and playing with rust when I did something to this old 10 wheeler tender that turned it a white color.
I know the black is from a water based rattle can but I can't remember what I did that created the white effect.
It was some kind of reaction to the base paint and it wasn't intentional.
I would like to use the effect to represent a water spill but I don't know how to recreate it.
It looks a little creamy in the picture but it is very white

Any ideas?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the effect you can get with white acrylic ink. Note the water stain below the steam dome.











Here is a close-up of the dome:


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I like your new site by the way. 
Dave


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, its great what ever it is. I have had some good interactions with mixed paints, but nothing that looks like this. I have had some cool looks by spraying clear coat, which at the time was a lacquer, over oil based enamel when the enamel was bout 2 hrs dry, and had the under coat crack and craze like sun fade can do. But never this. THe clear coat can frost if their is a water based paint under, but it's just sort of frosty looking. I'd love to use this if you figure it out. 

Dale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Completely by accident. You'll never reproduce it


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Alcohol/dull-coat reaction perhaps? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Keith Heck (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with EBT.

I've used this technique myself, as recently as last year when I built and weathered a Milwaukee RR Bib sided boxcar.

I'll try to post a pic as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

That was it, thanks Kevin & Keith


----------

